# Favorite setting in fiction



## VGmaster9 (Feb 24, 2013)

Do you have a favorite kind of setting used in various fiction? If so, what is it?


----------



## Calemeyr (Feb 24, 2013)

I enjoy good scifi, fantasy (when the magic isn't a plot device and is either mysterious or an alternative science), cyberpunk, and steampunk.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 24, 2013)

Anything medieval has earned a place in my obsessive little heart.


----------



## Car Fox (Feb 24, 2013)

I like sci-fi and modern settings, but. I don't mind past settings either. I commonly find myself writing stories that combine more than one setting type.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 24, 2013)

Favorite games and films, Halo, Half Life, Mass Effect, Dead Space, Aliens, District 9, The Thing...


Im thinking Sci-fi.


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd say modern, sci-fi and cyberpunk.


----------



## veeno (Feb 25, 2013)

Either medieval or steam punk


----------



## Furcade (Feb 25, 2013)

It all depends on the nature of the story and what it's trying to achieve. If I'm focusing simply on the setting though, I love to see science fiction settings when they are innovative or unique in some way. Also you probably should've added "post-apocalyptic" to that poll, seeing as it's rather popular.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 25, 2013)

I like Post Apocolyptic Earth.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 25, 2013)

The real world.

To be more accurate, a reasonable facsimile of the real world, like where my character lives. Rather than living in some cliched fantasy world, my fursona lives in Furry America- a black wolf from Philadelphia, PA who enjoys basketball, soul music, and various other things that I wouldn't be able to enjoy any other way. 

I don't know if anyone has just put their character in a Furry version of the real world but that should be a choice on your little poll. Even worlds based on our own modern world, (Kyell Gold's "Forester" universe) fit in.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 27, 2013)

I like sci-fi. And when it is sci-fi, I like it to be set in the near future. Doing that gives the familiarity of the real world whilst allowing the writer to slip in a couple of futuristic gadgets here and there.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 27, 2013)

But steampunk and cyberpunk are both subsettings of scifi.

Anyway, I prefer cyberpunk. Or even industrialpunk (rivethead), but there hasn't been much industrial fantasy since the 90's.


----------



## Ramses (Feb 27, 2013)

Medieval. Big fan of fantasy art/books/movies - also love RPG video games.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 27, 2013)

Memphi-detroi-adelphia.

The music would be absolutely awesome, but your ability to enjoy it pretty much would depend on who you are.


----------



## Demensa (Feb 28, 2013)

I tend to like sci-fi set in the far distant future (Thousands, millions of years in the future.)
Fantasy and cyberpunk are also pretty cool as well as post-apocalyptic settings.
I'm generally not drawn towards historical fiction, but that doesn't mean I won't like something set in the past.

The setting isn't a huge factor in me liking a story, as long as the book/movie/game/tv show is interesting in other ways.


----------



## Seas (Feb 28, 2013)

My favorite is space opera, a mixture of light sci-fi and light fantasy elements. Numerous alien races, FTL travel, bizarre weapon techs, etc.

I also like semi-realistic cyberpunk, examples being the settings Shadowrun and EYE: Divine Cybermancy.

Classic/medieval fantasy is also liked by me... but for the sake of everything that is supernatural, please let it deviate from Tolkien copypasta settings with elves dwarves orcs etc. 
Guild Wars does this right, also The Elder Scrolls (more so in the older 3 games), just to name a few popular ones.

While I am also interested in the other choices in fiction too, these 3 stay as my favourites among them, especially spaceopera-scifi.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 4, 2013)

I really like science fiction and high tech rezzy areas. I think my favorite places would have to be The Grid from Tron Legacy and the last level of DoDonPachi 4 (It's a military base made to look and function like a giant computer motherboard).


----------



## cotokun89 (Mar 4, 2013)

voted.
i love the Cyberpunk and steampunk so much


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm so conflicted! (@_@)

I love all these settings, because I've had great adventures and memories in all of them. It all really depends on what inhabits the settings for me.


----------



## Fulci Lives (May 15, 2016)

I think modern is the most versatile.

Modern-Any kind of story can fit here, whether it's a sci fi story about the invasion of aliens, or an adventure story dealing with ancient, far off places from the bowels of history, or a horror story about ghosts, zombies, serial killers or anything in between. The modern setting works for any story because we're familiar with it, if not necessarily always comfortable with it, so there's an immediate relatibility with the setting. With horror, it works because it makes us believe that these things can hurt us by focusing on the kinds of places people actually live, such as suburbia, and what happens to the people that live there in the story. With an adventure story, ALA Indiana Jones, it focuses largely on places that either do exist, have existed, or are rumored to exist in ancient text and legends across time and culture, so we're familiar with it at least through legends. Another way that adventure stories work great in a modern setting is the common plot point, or theme, of an everyday guy being whisked away from the drudgery of his everyday life by forces beyond his control, and placed into a dangerous, extraordinary, and mind blowing experience, but it works because these stories often start in everyday life, which all of us are familiar with, so there's an immediate identifying factor in that case. With sci-fi, particularly alien invasion stories, it often works much in the same way that horror does. One day, everything is going smoothly, when all of a sudden, some giant nigh unstoppable force descends from the sky with the intent to either kill us, or worse. It's another case of the unknown, and by extension, dangerous, hitting us in places we don't expect, or feel safe in.

In short, while the modern setting may not be the most immediately interesting or memorable of settings, it is the most versatile, and it's all because of one reason. We all have a stake in it.


----------



## Osrik (May 17, 2016)

My favorite kind of setting is science fiction. It is a very versatile and varied genre, that can serve both to examine real world problems and their possible future repercussions or continuations or alternatively to depict peoples and societies far from our current and past experiences, allowing for a great deal of creativity and imagination. The variety of sub-genres (such as Hard, Soft, Cyberpunk, Dystopian, Apocalyptic/Post-Apocalyptic, etc.) certainly show this versatility.


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 30, 2016)

Fantasy/Medieval, when things were beautiful. That's why I prefer Zelda over Metroid, Elder Scrolls over Fallout, etc.


----------



## Julen (May 30, 2016)

Modern. Kinda like Boston or washington D.C in both fallout 3 and fallout 4


----------



## ArtVulpine (Jun 2, 2016)

It's a toss up with Near Future (Cyberpunk), Medieval Fantasy, and Steampunk.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 2, 2016)

Glorious history of ancient Rome or get out


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 2, 2016)

Welp, that's a hard one. Probably some cross between spaghetti western and modern fantasy with elements of postmodernism and metafiction dropped in. Think of Stephen King's "The Dark Tower", that's probably the best example, since it more or less fits all criterias.


----------



## BayouBaby (Jun 2, 2016)

I like modern settings with a paranormal twist. Regular fantasy can be really good if it has a fresh twist. Medieval fantasy is so BORING. Sci-fi can be cool.


----------



## Papa Dragon (Jun 2, 2016)

Science fiction and fantasy are my two favorite genres. Followed by horror. Combine all three and im all over it.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 25, 2016)

When it comes to writing, I'm primarily interested in near-future settings, whether or not there are elements of cyberpunk involved. With that said, I'm happy reading stories set in any setting, so long as the writer is able to make the setting convincingly believable.

Case in point, I would highly recommend Marie Brennan's _Lady Trent_ series - it can be likened it to Charles Darwin's _On The Origin of Species_ if Darwin studied dragons (the only fantastic part of this historical fantasy), written from the perspective of a female expeditionary naturalist struggling against the mores of a Victorian-like society.


----------



## zorua (Jul 25, 2016)

I said other because mine is "near-past" I guess? Is that a thing? I love media set just a couple decades before production date - so for now that would mean the setting is the 80s or 90s.


----------

